# The many sides of Payton & Max-Image heavy



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Had a friends camera today so I was able to get a couple shots of my boys. I can't believe how much they've grown. So without further folderol here's Payton and Max:

Payton-side profile








Payton's upside down I've got ribs and Max doesn't smile








Me and Max








Jeff, our friend Josh, and Payton








*more coming


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Size comparision








Jeff and Max








Max's impersonation of Batman








Max's impersonation of RBark's Priscilla (notice the ears)








*more coming


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

My handsome Payton








Playing on the grass








Peekaboo








And lastly my favorite: Tongues








Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Aren't they having a good time! I think the last pic is my favorite, but the difference of size is funny too.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

boy they look great together! payton has matured so nicely. he must be 125lbs. now? 

more pics please!!..................jcd


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Aren't they having a good time! I think the last pic is my favorite, but the difference of size is funny too.


Thanks! They love playing together and their wrestling matches would go on for hours if I let them.  It's so funny to me because Max has no idea how small he is compared to Payton. He thinks he can take him on without any problems. So when we meet other dogs Max has this "big dog" attitude. It cracks me up.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

jcd said:


> boy they look great together! payton has matured so nicely. he must be 125lbs. now?
> 
> more pics please!!..................jcd


Thanks JCD! I'm not sure on his weight because we haven't been to the vet in a bit but I would think that would be a pretty good guess. He still has a lot of growing to do because he's only 9 months old. And as requested here's a few more of them playing:


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow, Max's getting big! How's he doing after he got sick while ago? (Was that Parvo?) 
How much does Payton weigh now? They both look great!

-naoki


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

naoki said:


> Wow, Max's getting big! How's he doing after he got sick while ago? (Was that Parvo?)
> How much does Payton weigh now? They both look great!
> 
> -naoki


Hi Naoki! Max has recovered wonderfully from his bout with Parvo. It seemed once he was eating again that he just sprouted up and grew out of his puppy phase into his big dog phase.  There seems to be no lasting effects whatsoever. Max is weighing in around 30 pounds now, so he's about half way grown. 

Payton I'm not sure about because I can't pick him up and put him on the scale like I can with Max. But I know he's tipped a 100 lbs. JCD guessed 125 and I think that's a pretty close guess. He'll go to the vet pretty soon for his one year check up and we'll find out then I guess.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

The tongue picture is definitely my favorite. They are a perfect mis-matched pair


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> Hi Naoki! Max has recovered wonderfully from his bout with Parvo. It seemed once he was eating again that he just sprouted up and grew out of his puppy phase into his big dog phase.  There seems to be no lasting effects whatsoever. Max is weighing in around 30 pounds now, so he's about half way grown.
> 
> Payton I'm not sure about because I can't pick him up and put him on the scale like I can with Max. But I know he's tipped a 100 lbs. JCD guessed 125 and I think that's a pretty close guess. He'll go to the vet pretty soon for his one year check up and we'll find out then I guess.


It's great to hear that Max's fully recovered! It's always sad to see your boy sick. 

Ok. Let us know when you take Payton to teh vet's office for weigh-in. 

Oh, by the way, we took our boy Lennox to the vet's offcie last Saturday for weigh-in. He's 110 LBs and 8 and a half months old now. 


-n


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Payton is gorgeous!! I love the dark coloring on his face.

I can't believe how big Max has gotten! What a happy, beautiful boy he is turning out to be. Happy to hear he is recovered from his Parvo, only a bright future for him ahead!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

naoki said:


> It's great to hear that Max's fully recovered! It's always sad to see your boy sick.
> 
> Ok. Let us know when you take Payton to teh vet's office for weigh-in.
> 
> ...


WOW! 110. Such a big handsome boy1 



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Payton is gorgeous!! I love the dark coloring on his face.
> 
> I can't believe how big Max has gotten! What a happy, beautiful boy he is turning out to be. Happy to hear he is recovered from his Parvo, only a bright future for him ahead!


Thanks RC! I love his coloring too!



MegaMuttMom said:


> The tongue picture is definitely my favorite. They are a perfect mis-matched pair


Thanks MMM...They are mismatched but made for each other.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Thanks for looking!


Volley,awesome pics,this being my personal favourite.
Payton has got huge!,i love the black mask and i bet he looks quite intimidating to anyone wanting to enter your property


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Volley,awesome pics,this being my personal favourite.
> Payton has got huge!,i love the black mask and i bet he looks quite intimidating to anyone wanting to enter your property


Thanks Dom! We don't have many issues with people coming onto our property thankfully, because we are in the country. But whenever I take him for a walk in the park or to Jeff's baseball games I get one of two reactions. 

1. Look of total fear. Person turns around and heads the opposite direciton. 

2. Look of wonder and the person typically comes up and says hi.

I once spent over an hour at the park without anyone in my vicinity because he was such a "scary" looking dog. They all walked away from us. Go figure.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

volleyballgk said:


> Thanks Dom! We don't have many issues with people coming onto our property thankfully, because we are in the country. But whenever I take him for a walk in the park or to Jeff's baseball games I get one of two reactions.
> 
> 1. Look of total fear. Person turns around and heads the opposite direciton.
> 
> ...


Yep...LOL!! Those of the exact same reactions I get with Uallis. Also, I can add a 3rd: The people who just see him and go, "OH MY GOD!! Is that a MASTIFF???" and then they rush up to pet him without asking...LOL! Oh...I should add that one time, instead of the person saying, "OH MY GOD!! Is that a MASTIFF???", they said, ""OH MY GOD!! Is that a GREAT DANE??" 

They both look wonderful and Payton is getting really big! Wow...he's only 9 months?? I can't believe it...he's still a baby with a TON of growing left to do.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Yep...LOL!! Those of the exact same reactions I get with Uallis. Also, I can add a 3rd: The people who just see him and go, "OH MY GOD!! Is that a MASTIFF???" and then they rush up to pet him without asking...LOL! Oh...I should add that one time, instead of the person saying, "OH MY GOD!! Is that a MASTIFF???", they said, ""OH MY GOD!! Is that a GREAT DANE??"
> 
> They both look wonderful and Payton is getting really big! Wow...he's only 9 months?? I can't believe it...he's still a baby with a TON of growing left to do.


HeeHee...I get those as well. He's been called a Great Dane, a Boxer, a Pit Bull, a Bullmastiff, and a horse. It seems either kids are terrified of him or they run right up to him and absolutley love him. He of course loves to slobber on them.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

I just love the size difference, but I must note from that last picture that despite the size difference, they both have the same size tongue!!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

FriendsOfZoe said:


> I just love the size difference, but I must note from that last picture that despite the size difference, they both have the same size tongue!!


You noticed that too? I keep wondering where Max puts all that tongue when it's not hanging outside his head.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I just thoroughly enjoyed these pics VB...they are great!

your boys are beautiful!!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

VB, awesome pics! They sure are a handsome pair. I can't believe how they've grown , my goodness!! I'm soooo glad that Max is all better now.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments Digitsmama and MyCharlie! I think they're rather special too.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, they are so cute together. I love that last picture with both their tongues hangin out and smiling!


----------

